# Diabetes UK Southampton Re-launch



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

Diabetes UK Southampton and District voluntary group have arranged a re-launch meeting:

Thursday, 17th September at 7.00 p.m.

Venue: St Mark's Hall, Archers Road, Southampton, SO15 2LU

The meeting is for people with diabetes, their families, friends and carers. The aim of the meeting is to form a new DUK support group for Southampton and the surrounding area.

Guest speaker is Richard Lane OBE, President of Diabetes UK

email south.east@diabetes.org.uk if you plan to attend and/or you wish to be kept informed of future meetings.

Anyone plan on going? I'm pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 9, 2009)

sounds interesting, if I'm not working I might pop my head in for a bit


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> sounds interesting, if I'm not working I might pop my head in for a bit



It's not too far from where you live, I don't think. Do you think you will be coming to the forum meet on the 26th?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It's not too far from where you live, I don't think. Do you think you will be coming to the forum meet on the 26th?



forum meet? OH, I think I missed that piece of news


----------



## katie (Sep 16, 2009)

damn only just seen this and now im working tomorrow.  I'll look out for this in future.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2009)

*bump* Anyone going tonight?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm at work til 9pm 

pop into the esplanade store and say hiiiiii


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, something's cropped up and I won't be able to go to this. If anyone does go, can they let us know here how it went?


----------

